# Thanks for making quality ammo..



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I came across a handfull of HORRIBLE factory ammo lately. I know its just a 22lr but still. is the Q.A. so low that they wouldnt catch something like this?


























Anyone else ever come across factory duds?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gee, stop being so picky :roll:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

On a more serious note. I 100% refuse to buy Winchester .22 LR ammo anymore. Aside from the crappy un-jacketed ammo that deforms at the drop of a hat, the powder charge is messed up on lots of them. I will rattle off a 10 round magazine and 2-3 of the rounds sound under-charged or fail to eject properly. My Ruger MK-II wont feed them at all, and my 10/22 jams regularly when using them. So, the only thing I can shoot them out of is my Single Six.

I have been a huge fan of the Remington Peters though. They used to be a lot better about ten years ago, but they still shoot well out of my firearms and cycle well. They are un-jacketed but are lead round nosed so you dont have to worry about the hollowpoint deforming.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like they put a piece of shot from an Xpert steel round on that sucker. Between Xperts and those rounds of yours, its clear that Winchester is more concerned with quantity than quality. 

The Remingtons, like Bax* mentioned are good ones, and I have also had good luck with Federal as well as the Blazers. I shoot nothing but CCI Mini Mags out of my Sig Mosquito.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have purchased a bunch of Federal stuff from Wally World. I have gotten tons of failure to fire's in both of my .22's. At first I thought it was just light strikes from a well used Plinkster. But my 10/22 is doing the same thing. I would say out of one 333 round box I had 15-20 failures.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I used to work at a shooting range/gun store and I have seen quite a few different blunders. One was a .45 round where the side of the casing had been crushed by the bullet when it was put in, I don't remember the brand. Once I bought the cheap CCI Blazer ammo for my .40, on round didn't have a rim on the casing, I wish I had taken a picture of it.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I have had bad luck with a significant percentage of Remington Golden Bullet Value Pack HP failing to ignite. I haven't tried enough lots to know if this was a specific problem to ammo made during the last ammo shortage or if it goes across the board.

But I'm swearing off the stuff.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Frisco Pete said:


> I have had bad luck with a significant percentage of Remington Golden Bullet Value Pack HP failing to ignite. I haven't tried enough lots to know if this was a specific problem to ammo made during the last ammo shortage or if it goes across the board.
> 
> But I'm swearing off the stuff.


No need to try a different lot, the Remington "value pack" ammo is CRAP!!!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

years ago I had a "pop-and-no-kick" from a .380 Winchester silvertip. Just enough power in the primer to jam the slug in the riflings. I have fired thousands of Winchester cartridges and never had another problem.


----------

